# These kinds of autonomous stories are fun to read - Go on. Admit it.



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

YouTuber JJRicks Studios has shared a video of a Waymo self-driving taxi that woke up and chose chaos. The vehicle blocked traffic and evaded capture, and JJ rode in the backseat throughout the whole ordeal. The ride started in the parking lot. As he sat in the back, JJ said, “There’s lots of interesting turns coming up so we see what we get.” Moments after he said this, the vehicle took an unprotected right turn.

As the vehicle continues to drive, he points out a way to get Waymo’s attention on social media — just by mentioning it. Waymo staff reportedly review every mention of Waymo — whether using a tag or hashtag or not.

The vehicle stops at a red light and then takes an unprotected left turn, something that certain critics were convinced it couldn’t do. After merging into the right lane, the vehicle took another unprotected turn, a right turn this time. It takes more unprotected left turns, too.

Article continues...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 595641
> 
> 
> YouTuber JJRicks Studios has shared a video of a Waymo self-driving taxi that woke up and chose chaos. The vehicle blocked traffic and evaded capture, and JJ rode in the backseat throughout the whole ordeal. The ride started in the parking lot. As he sat in the back, JJ said, “There’s lots of interesting turns coming up so we see what we get.” Moments after he said this, the vehicle took an unprotected right turn.
> ...


I watched the whole thing. The tech is promising and even a bit impressive. But to be taken out by some traffic cones? Fail. I couldn't calmly sit in the backseat of one of these cars while it was trying to figure out what to do. So count me out as a passenger until the tech matures.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 595641
> 
> 
> YouTuber JJRicks Studios has shared a video of a Waymo self-driving taxi that woke up and chose chaos. The vehicle blocked traffic and evaded capture, and JJ rode in the backseat throughout the whole ordeal. The ride started in the parking lot. As he sat in the back, JJ said, “There’s lots of interesting turns coming up so we see what we get.” Moments after he said this, the vehicle took an unprotected right turn.
> ...


KILLER ROBO CARS !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 595641
> 
> 
> YouTuber JJRicks Studios has shared a video of a Waymo self-driving taxi that woke up and chose chaos. The vehicle blocked traffic and evaded capture, and JJ rode in the backseat throughout the whole ordeal. The ride started in the parking lot. As he sat in the back, JJ said, “There’s lots of interesting turns coming up so we see what we get.” Moments after he said this, the vehicle took an unprotected right turn.
> ...


Laughable.

I like the cute idea of calling it Waymo Driver. 

#waymohumor


----------

